# patterns, patterns, patterns



## impala (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.myhq.com/public/p/u/purl/
So many crochet patterns and links. Scroll the whole page even the x's have patterns. Lot's of knitted sock patterns too! Enjoy


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! As if I didn't already have enough to do! This will keep me busy until my grandkids have grandkids 
TNX so much for finding and posting the link.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

I love this site.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great site. Thx.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oooooooooo...I love this site..i could spend all day here...ty..it is in my favs forever..I love vintage work...


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch.... just what I need... more patterns!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Jackpot site. Free patterns that are usually for sale on other sites.

I bookmarked it and as soon as I finish the next to projects I have lined up I will pick 2 from this site.

Thanks so much


----------



## mrsg1633 (Nov 26, 2011)

I coudn't beleive the amount of patterns on this site. Thank you so much for posting for us.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

There is even a pattern for a Viking Chicken Hat!!!!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous...Definately a must have site...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Went to site, but had to sign up for free emails to buy books magazines--did that then was told that most pattern web sites no longer existed! Did I do something wrong? Did any of you have the same problem? Jane


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Not all the sites are like them but yes some of them came up like that for me also. but there are so many that have patterns the site is worth looking through.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

You are very generous to share this wonderful site..
Love it... It will keep me busy and hopefully help use
my stash and not make me run to purchase yarn  Thanks a bunch... hugs, Bert


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a million!!! It also has tatting stuff and that is another passion of mine, but hard to find. Between this new link and Knitting Paradise, I may never get off the computer. This is really wonderful and thanks again for sharing this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It'll take forever to go through all these Thanks for posting it.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice site, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, oh wow, oh wow

Guess where I'll be visiting next rainy day.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Wow, and wow !!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks. have found all kind of stuff to try


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

impala said:


> http://www.myhq.com/public/p/u/purl/
> So many crochet patterns and links. Scroll the whole page even the x's have patterns. Lot's of knitted sock patterns too! Enjoy


love this link,but l don't crochet.Is there one for knitters ?


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

This is one of the sites I use:

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for the site,will give it a shot.Cheers


----------

